# The RSPCA Online Community



## RSPCAcommunity

Hi to all of you lovely people here, my name is Michelle and I would like to announce the launching of the RSPCA Online Community website at: RSPCA Online Community - For All Animal / Pet Lovers: Dogs, Cats, Horses, Birds, Reptiles...

A great example of what our aim is can be seen on the US version at: ASPCA Online Community

There are about 300 members from the UK in this community, and hundreds more in other US animal/pet related communities. This of course it's great, and even greater if more and more people can try to hear the animal's voices, but the World is BIG, and the US is BIG....

Why not have our very own community here in the UK?

We have our own rules, vet system, rescue missions...e.t.c., all of which we can discuss here locally in the UK.

Please join us at: RSPCA Online Community - For All Animal / Pet Lovers: Dogs, Cats, Horses, Birds, Reptiles... and we hope that you can invite others like yourself to join and help us to build our very own first community in the UK, so we can all help THEM, the ones that could say a lot if only they could communicate with us.

You can also follow us on Twitter: RSPCA Community (rspcacommunity) on Twitter or join us on Facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RSPCA-Online-Community/117364375571

All animals in the World need our help and protection from cruelty, but unfortunately we cannot help or reach them all.

If everyone of us tries to help the ones that are close to us, then our help will be much faster and efficient, and that is why we need an RSPCA Online Community Website like our US friends, but instead here in the UK.

If you would like to offer a donation, you can do so through the RSPCA's official website at: RSPCA || Making a gift to the RSPCA


God Bless You!


----------



## mattie

yes come on everybody donate to the RSPCA so they can ban our hobby


----------



## connor 1213

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^i %100 agree^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^NOT

AND THEY SPEND SOMETHING LIKE £100'000 A YEAR ON ADVERTISING


----------



## RSPCAcommunity

Hi guys, my name is Chris and I am one of the creators of the 
www.RSPCAcommunity.org

Please let me clarify that we're supporters to the RSPCA, our website is not monitored by the RSPCA, but from couple of people who love animals probably more than humans, and we fight against animal cruelty.

The website isn't related just to the RSPCA related issues, you can join us and upload a photos/videos of your pets, open groups, forums...e.t.c.

The website is for those who love animals, have them at home and want to share few thoughts with the world.


Kind Regards!


----------



## Astral

Don't rip the RSPCA

They do a lot of good work and without them it would be very hard to prosecute the perpetrators of animal cruelty. The RSPCA does not want to ban our hobby don’t be silly they are working for the interests of animals. Even if they did want to, they have no power to bring forth legislation that can only be a government decision so as long as your rep is in good health and not being treated badly then you have nothing to worry about from the RSPCA. They have better things to do concerning those who are not caring for their pets anyway.


----------



## BluesBoo

I have had nothing but bad experiences with RSPCA so I WON'T be joining a forum that supports them

I have found that they are very good at rescues that might involve good publicity or stats, but no so good at ones that don't (my opinion)

Cheers


----------



## Aquilus

The RSPCA is a huge lobbyist of the government (despite their charitable status) and there is no doubt their political leadership has been and still is attempting to engage in a campaign to regulate reptile ownership out of existence through the spreading of misinformation, and direct harassment of reptile keepers.

And I find the kind of people who 'love animals more than humans' to be potentially dangerous - it's rather easy for them to mentally justify harassment, intimidation and violence against humans in order to 'protect' animals.

Doesn't sound like the type of forum I'd want to associate with.


----------



## stephenie191

I support the dogs trust all the way and charititys that DON'T put healthy animals to sleep.

When i worked in kennels, we would have up to 5 rspca dogs in at a time. 
All would have been put to sleep if we never took them in because the Rspca has 'no space' for them 

Sorry its turned into a Rspca Bashing thread but kinda the wrong forum to come on askng for support :lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Astral said:


> Don't rip the RSPCA
> 
> They do a lot of good work and without them it would be very hard to prosecute the perpetrators of animal cruelty. The RSPCA does not want to ban our hobby don’t be silly they are working for the interests of animals. Even if they did want to, they have no power to bring forth legislation that can only be a government decision so as long as your rep is in good health and not being treated badly then you have nothing to worry about from the RSPCA. They have better things to do concerning those who are not caring for their pets anyway.


Sorry to you could not be more wrong with regards to their plans for the exotic hobby as a whole.
They have said in their mandate that they want to STOP the private keeping of exotic animals in the home.
Yes they do excellent work in cruelty cases but have no doubt they are against the keeping of exotics in private hands.
This proposed ban on exotics has also been mentined in the manifesto of both the Consevative and Labour parties.


----------



## Sprocket

SnakeBreeder said:


> Sorry to you could not be more wrong with regards to their plans for the exotic hobby as a whole.
> They have said in their mandate that they want to STOP the private keeping of exotic animals in the home.
> Yes they do excellent work in cruelty cases but have no doubt they are against the keeping of exotics in private hands.
> This proposed ban on exotics has also been mentined in the manifesto of both the Consevative and Labour parties.


If indeed this is true, it is another example of people sticking their nose in where it is not wanted. How can the RSPCA be asking anyone to stop keeping exotics when they know little to nothing about the animals ?

Plus it is earning the government VAT etc, there is no logical reason to ban it ?


----------



## Sprocket

Plus the dogs trust provide a far better service for the canine varity of animal. Thats where i got a 10 year old beagle cross and they provided free vetinary care...


----------



## BluesBoo

For what reasons could they possibly want to ban private exotic keeping? I can't imagine.

And I hate the fact that they put healthy animals to sleep - i support all other animal charities that don't put animals to sleep unneccesarily (even if they can't be rehomed)


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Sprocket said:


> If indeed this is true, it is another example of people sticking their nose in where it is not wanted. How can the RSPCA be asking anyone to stop keeping exotics when they know little to nothing about the animals ?
> 
> Plus it is earning the government VAT etc, there is no logical reason to ban it ?


Unfortunatly it is true.
The reason behind the banning was that stastics were gatherd that showed that many imported reptiles die soon after arrivale in the UK.
The figures were years out of date. ( I understand that some data was over a decade old ) :censor:
They did not show how the hobby had grown and that many difficult species could now have their houseing needs met easily due to improvements in equipment and housing techniques.
It did not take in to account the captive breeding of many species such as corn, rats, kings, geckos, boas etc.
I understand the only captive bred species mentioned in the report were large pythons and the potential dangers they presented to the public IF they escaped.
A new report does need to be carried out by an impartial recognised group to show they old report is out of date and that the mortality rates have been slashed. To date no government agency has been willing to carry out a new report.


----------



## pam b

SnakeBreeder said:


> Unfortunatly it is true.
> The reason behind the banning was that stastics were gatherd that showed that many imported reptiles die soon after arrivale in the UK.
> The figures were years out of date. ( I understand that some data was over a decade old ) :censor:
> They did not show how the hobby had grown and that many difficult species could now have their houseing needs met easily due to improvements in equipment and housing techniques.
> It did not take in to account the captive breeding of many species such as corn, rats, kings, geckos, boas etc.
> I understand the only captive bred species mentioned in the report were large pythons and the potential dangers they presented to the public IF they escaped.
> A new report does need to be carried out by an impartial recognised group to show they old report is out of date and that the mortality rates have been slashed. To date no government agency has been willing to carry out a new report.


Yeah we can all congratulate the infamous Mr Warwick for that one.:bash:


----------



## RSPCAcommunity

Hi guys, my goodness we are quite shocked... we didn't expect all this attacks here.

Actually we were not sure how to call ourselves and because the RSPCA is the most known so that is why we choose the RSPCA community, but the whole point is that the website is for all those who are loving animals and they will try to help preventing cruelty to this innocent creatures.

If you have anything to say guys, anything against the RSPCA you can post on our site too.

Regards!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Urmm whats wrong with the RSPCA, all weve had is good experiences from them.

If it wasnt for them a family of swans would have drowned, a fox would have died slowly in a snare, and thousands of other animals would be suffereing.

Just becasue some arent good with reptiles is no exuse to rip on them, infact you may need them one day.

Welcome mate.

And the rspca do a brilliant job. :no1:


----------



## Sprocket

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Urmm whats wrong with the RSPCA, all weve had is good experiences from them.
> 
> If it wasnt for them a family of swans would have drowned, a fox would have died slowly in a snare, and thousands of other animals would be suffereing.
> 
> Just becasue some arent good with reptiles is no exuse to rip on them, infact you may need them one day.
> 
> Welcome mate.
> 
> And the rspca do a brilliant job. :no1:


I dont think anyone is disputing the fact that the RSPCA do a great job in certain areas, but for an organisation to try to judge on a catergory of animals that they do not have experience with is wrong.

I empathise with everything that the RSPCA are attempting to do. But i never agreed with their policy of euthanising dogs that have nothing at all wrong with them.


----------



## Astral

_"Sorry to you could not be more wrong with regards to their plans for the exotic hobby as a whole.__
They have said in their mandate that they want to STOP the private keeping of exotic animals in the home.
Yes they do excellent work in cruelty cases but have no doubt they are against the keeping of exotics in private hands.
This proposed ban on exotics has also been mentined in the manifesto of both the Consevative and Labour parties. "_

Pah! The RSPCA have no power to push things through government at that level. If they did. Don't you think they would have first given themselves the right to prosecute without first having to go to the police, and build a case? They can't even break a car window if there is a dog baking to death in there without first obtaining consent from the police. This manifesto to ban exotics can only have come from the labour and conservative government themselves who may quote the RSPCA in it. But they sure as hell don’t have the beef to walk into government and shove their ideals in their manifesto. 


Bottom line is, even if they did want a ban on all exotics, their good points far far outweigh any bad you can think of.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Sprocket said:


> I dont think anyone is disputing the fact that the RSPCA do a great job in certain areas, but for an organisation to try to judge on a catergory of animals that they do not have experience with is wrong.
> 
> I empathise with everything that the RSPCA are attempting to do. But i never agreed with their policy of euthanising dogs that have nothing at all wrong with them.


 Thats similar as to doctors and hospitals.

Say you needed a transpalnt, you wouldnt blame the doctors if they couldnt do it, but you would if the hospital did it wrong, because they have the experience in doing transplants.

So you cant blame the rspca for not knowing about reptiles, when clearly you need them for other animals.


----------



## Charlottie

Hmm.. well i have heard too many bad stories about the RSPCA, not just for reptiles but domestic animals as well, i dont disagree that they do a good job when they are actually sent out!


----------



## pam b

Astral said:


> _"Sorry to you could not be more wrong with regards to their plans for the exotic hobby as a whole.__
> They have said in their mandate that they want to STOP the private keeping of exotic animals in the home.
> Yes they do excellent work in cruelty cases but have no doubt they are against the keeping of exotics in private hands.
> This proposed ban on exotics has also been mentined in the manifesto of both the Consevative and Labour parties. "_
> 
> Pah! The RSPCA have no power to push things through government at that level. If they did. Don't you think they would have first given themselves the right to prosecute without first having to go to the police, and build a case? They can't even break a car window if there is a dog baking to death in there without first obtaining consent from the police. This manifesto to ban exotics can only have come from the labour and conservative government themselves who may quote the RSPCA in it. But they sure as hell don’t have the beef to walk into government and shove their ideals in their manifesto.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, even if they did want a ban on all exotics, their good points far far outweigh any bad you can think of.


Actually, most of the RSPCA procecutions are PRIVATE, no police involvement at CPS stage needed.
If you dont think the RSPCA have any power to change laws via govenment, i suggest you remove the rose tinted glasses from your nose and do some reasearch.
Their would have been no need for the FBH and Chris Newmans involvement at government level (fighting our rights) if what you thought was true indeed actually was.:whistling2:
The RSPCA abuse their charity status while dabeling in politics, which actually contraveins charity laws in the uk, but as of yet nobody has the balls (nor the money)to pull them up about it.
And all the momey that little old ladys gladly hand them out of their pension then gets gambled on the stock market, investments go DOWN as well as up and they have had bad press about that in the past.

Would i donate to the RSPCA, yes, but well im afraid my donation may leak out of the packet:whistling2:
Edit,
I suggest if the OP has no ties to the RSPCA and actually is only interested in an animal community that an RSPCA association could actually work to there detriment rather than the effect they possibly are looking for.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Ive seen it on t.v, and they will kick a door down or smash a window to get an injured animal. : victory:


----------



## Shell195

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Ive seen it on t.v, and they will kick a door down or smash a window to get an injured animal. : victory:


 
Maybe in your area but not where I live. Dont believe all you see on TV either
Yes we need the RSPCA as they are the only organisation we have to help stop cruelty to animals but please dont look at them through rose tinted glasses


----------



## Sprocket

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Thats similar as to doctors and hospitals.
> 
> Say you needed a transpalnt, you wouldnt blame the doctors if they couldnt do it, but you would if the hospital did it wrong, because they have the experience in doing transplants.
> 
> So you cant blame the rspca for not knowing about reptiles, when clearly you need them for other animals.


Then why attempt to ban keepers from keeping a species they know nothing about. This suggests a lack of clear thought, surely ?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Shell195 said:


> Maybe in your area but not where I live. Dont believe all you see on TV either
> Yes we need the RSPCA as they are the only organisation we have to help stop cruelty to animals but please dont look at them through rose tinted glasses


 At least theyre trying though, and just because thye dont know about certain reptiles isnt really an exuse to say therye bad.

They try to save or help the majority so they cant be bad.

Also most do have the power to break and enter if there are complaints.

Some rspca officers can even arrest or hold onto you until the police take action.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Sprocket said:


> Then why attempt to ban keepers from keeping a species they know nothing about. This suggests a lack of clear thought, surely ?


 Because they get lots of cases where ill reptiles come in because of lack of care for example burns.

And because they dont know about them they therefore cant treat them.

Try to see it from theyre point of view. They must get tired of having so many sick reptiles come in and not being able to help, so in a way they feel like theyre doing good by reducing the amount of ill reptiles because people cant have them.


----------



## LauraandLee

Im sorry but I wont be supporting RSPCA :|

Reasons why on my thread -

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/333242-rspca-what-do-u-think.html


----------



## SWMorelia

Same here, I will not support the RSPCA.....
Some of the other animal charities are OK.... The ones that specialize....


----------



## marston87

i wont either very bad experiences with them 

probly the same incidents as other people


----------



## pam b

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> At least theyre trying though, and just because thye dont know about certain reptiles isnt really an exuse to say therye bad.
> 
> They try to save or help the majority so they cant be bad.
> 
> Also most do have the power to break and enter if there are complaints.
> 
> Some rspca officers can even arrest or hold onto you until the police take action.


They have no powers of arrest above any normal citizen, any attempt at arrest would mearly be a citizens arrest.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

pam b said:


> They have no powers of arrest above any normal citizen, any attempt at arrest would mearly be a citizens arrest.


 Thats why i said wait until the police take action.

They can if they have a police officer with them.

If there are reports of animal abuse they can get a policeman with them, then they have the right to search your home or take the injured animals, then the police can arrest them.

If they couldnt how else would animal abuser be in jail or so many animals saved?


----------



## pam b

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Thats why i said wait until the police take action.
> 
> They can if they have a police officer with them.
> 
> If there are reports of animal abuse they can get a policeman with them, then they have the right to search your home or take the injured animals, then the police can arrest them.
> 
> If they couldnt how else would animal abuser be in jail or so many animals saved?


Thats not what you said in the original post.
They only have the right to search your home if a warrent is issued, they have no right to enter your home (at any time) unless they have this.


----------



## olivine

As previvously stated, the RSPCA does *not* have any power of entry or arrest. If they wish to enter a property, they have to be accompanied by a police officer. 

I've had several dealings with the RSPCA and, quite frankly, every time they have been less than useless. On one occasion, I was told by one of their inspectors that he "didn't have time for all of this"...the 'this' in question being a stray cat with a severe eye infection, which he released without so much as a cursory check after a neighbour had spent several weeks trying to coax it close enough to be caught. It was eventually found dead in a gutter a week later in spite of several further calls from myself and other neighbours reporting its appalling condition.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

pam b said:


> Thats not what you said in the original post.
> They only have the right to search your home if a warrent is issued, they have no right to enter your home (at any time) unless they have this.


 I think i said in my other post that they could wait for the police to take action. :hmm:

Anyway they can bring police with them, cause they have the power to do the most stuff.

And if they use the warrant and find them guilty then the police with thme can step in and arrest them.


----------



## BluesBoo

So all in all the RSPCA community might want to think twice before asking us all to support them!!!! :bash: LMAO


----------



## Schip

RSPCA Animadversion

Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ?

Another RSPCA Cruelty Case Kicked Out

http://cheetah.webtribe.net/~animadversion/Reptiles/index.htm

http://cheetah.webtribe.net/~animadversion/recommendations.htm

APGAW - News

For those who believe the RSPCA have no political powers please check out Marisa Heath and the RSPCA's involvement in this group as they supply the Secretariate for APGAW! So all materials go via Marisa Heath who is a 'Political officers' for the RSPCA which is why my submission to this working party went directly to the ministers themselves NOT M Heath. Many of us pedigree show dog breeders complained about the Bias in the investigations if all materials went directly to the RSPCA's Political officer AND had to be electronic ergo no proof that they'd arrive in orginal order with the ministers.


----------



## tokay

THE RSPCA UNMASKED
:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## pam b

Schip said:


> RSPCA Animadversion
> 
> Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ?
> 
> Another RSPCA Cruelty Case Kicked Out
> 
> http://cheetah.webtribe.net/~animadversion/Reptiles/index.htm
> 
> http://cheetah.webtribe.net/~animadversion/recommendations.htm
> 
> APGAW - News
> 
> For those who believe the RSPCA have no political powers please check out Marisa Heath and the RSPCA's involvement in this group as they supply the Secretariate for APGAW! So all materials go via Marisa Heath who is a 'Political officers' for the RSPCA which is why my submission to this working party went directly to the ministers themselves NOT M Heath. Many of us pedigree show dog breeders complained about the Bias in the investigations if all materials went directly to the RSPCA's Political officer AND had to be electronic ergo no proof that they'd arrive in orginal order with the ministers.





tokay said:


> THE RSPCA UNMASKED
> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


Thanks guys, saved me looking through old folders for the links.
Ah, just like cview days.:lol2:
Or should that be ARGHHHHHHH cview days.


----------



## LauraandLee

I bet RSPCA Online community wishes he didnt bother :lol2:


----------



## RSPCAcommunity

LauraandLee said:


> I bet RSPCA Online community wishes he didnt bother :lol2:


Hi, well it's about right. We didn't expect this reaction at all, at the end of the day all we want to do is something that we believe is good and will socialize more and more people that love animals.

I can see that some people here have got some issues with the RSPCA, which by the way isn't anything to do with us, as I said earlier we have only choose this name as it's most popular.

Of course is up to you guys, we're not forcing or scamming anybody here, it's all for the animals, we want our site to be for all the people who love animals, you can see how many extras are on the site such as: * Photos * Videos * Forum * Chat * Groups * Blogs * Events and more.... and this is what we want for people to go there and start uploading their photos, videos, posting topics, events, open groups.... similar to this site, but with lot more gadgets. 


One thing is good here, and this is that you're animal lovers and this really does matter, so all I can say is God Bless You All!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Look its alright mate, ive had nothing but good experiences from them, but a few dont like them.

Think what would happen if they werent here. In my case my dog would have died or need its leg amputated, and a family of swans would be at the bottom of a sewage.

But welcome anyway mate. :welcome:


----------



## RSPCAcommunity

c4veman-5am said:


> look its alright mate, ive had nothing but good experiences from them, but a few dont like them.
> 
> Think what would happen if they werent here. In my case my dog would have died or need its leg amputated, and a family of swans would be at the bottom of a sewage.
> 
> But welcome anyway mate. :welcome:



*thanks a lot!

You're most welcome to join our site too ;-)*


----------



## rainbowbrite

Dont even get me started on these Job worths!! When i phoned up the RSPCA to report reptile creulty in a rep shop, I had to explain to the twat on the phone, that it was cruel to keep pythons in an inch of water and explain what a corn snake was, then after hearing nothing back from them we gave them a call, to be told they would investigate with in 6 WEEKS!!! all reps would be dead by now!! So to be honest when i see the old ladys standing there shaking they tins, all i would love to do is shove it up there A :censor: 's!! OH BY THE WAY I WOULD RATHER EAT S:censor:T! then have anything else to do with the RSPCA!!!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

If people get to defencive, or say things you dont like, dont hesitate to click the report button on them. Its the exclamation mark in the red triangle.

Come on guys this is the introduction section keep them polite yeah.

Sorry this doesent usually happen, its usually really friendly here.

Just watch what you say please. : victory:


----------



## rainbowbrite

RSPCAcommunity said:


> Hi guys, my goodness we are quite shocked... we didn't expect all this attacks here.
> 
> Actually we were not sure how to call ourselves and because the RSPCA is the most known so that is why we choose the RSPCA community, but the whole point is that the website is for all those who are loving animals and they will try to help preventing cruelty to this innocent creatures.
> 
> If you have anything to say guys, anything against the RSPCA you can post on our site too.
> 
> Regards![/QUOTE
> 
> Im confused!! are you or are you not part of the RSPCA??? if you aint then why use there name in the first place!! If you are not the RSPCA, little suggestion, ummmm think of another name to use and do a little research on the Organisation you are trying to latch onto!!:bash:


----------



## Josh-sama

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> If people get to defencive, or say things you dont like, dont hesitate to click the report button on them. Its the exclamation mark in the red triangle.
> 
> Come on guys this is the introduction section keep them polite yeah.
> 
> Sorry this doesent usually happen, its usually really friendly here.
> 
> Just watch what you say please. : victory:


Go make your nose even more browner on their forum, we sure as hell don't need you here.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
I won't say anything:lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

You say you dont like them right?

But i guarrantee you'd change your mind if someone took one of your pets, or hurt them.

You can show as much bad storys as you want but that will not make it right.
Its like the police, if i post a story of them assaulting someone that wouldnt matter to you because you'd still need them to arrest and protect you and everyone else.

Funny how no ones posted any storys of them saving animals from the likes of sick abusers, and before you say it yes it does happen.


----------



## rainbowbrite

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> If people get to defencive, or say things you dont like, dont hesitate to click the report button on them. Its the exclamation mark in the red triangle.
> 
> Come on guys this is the introduction section keep them polite yeah.
> 
> Sorry this doesent usually happen, its usually really friendly here.
> 
> Just watch what you say please. : victory:


 
This is a forum of discussion, everyone has a right to have an OPINION, like you do. You have a Positive opinion as they helped yr dog, I have a negative one due to them ignoring hundreds of reptiles in total neglect and sheer hell.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Josh-sama said:


> Go make your nose even more browner on their forum, we sure as hell don't need you here.


Ahh look its the sado who thought it was funny to post a joke with spit lol.

What a nice friend you are letting him take all the blame for it. :gasp:

We dont need you here your posts are pointless.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

rainbowbrite said:


> This is a forum of discussion, everyone has a right to have an OPINION, like you do. You have a Positive opinion as they helped yr dog, I have a negative one due to them ignoring hundreds of reptiles in total neglect and sheer hell.


 I know im just saying if it starts getting to offensive.

I dont mind you having an opinion.


----------



## Charlottie

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> You say you dont like them right?
> 
> But i guarrantee you'd change your mind if someone took one of your pets, or hurt them.
> 
> You can show as much bad storys as you want but that will not make it right.
> Its like the police, if i post a story of them assaulting someone that wouldnt matter to you because you'd still need them to arrest and protect you and everyone else.
> 
> *Funny how no ones posted any storys of them saving animals from the likes of sick abusers, and before you say it yes it does happen*.


I have said that they do good once called out but it seems that i hear too many stories in where they have not bothered to appear i believe this was the case on a thread of clithroe (sp) auction, but im not 100% as not read it in a while, many had said that they had called the RSPCA but yet the way the animals are kept and handled throughout the auction remains the same!


----------



## rainbowbrite

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> You say you dont like them right?
> 
> But i guarrantee you'd change your mind if someone took one of your pets, or hurt them.
> 
> You can show as much bad storys as you want but that will not make it right.
> Its like the police, if i post a story of them assaulting someone that wouldnt matter to you because you'd still need them to arrest and protect you and everyone else.
> 
> Funny how no ones posted any storys of them saving animals from the likes of sick abusers, and before you say it yes it does happen.


maybe because it rarely happens!! there to busy standing outside tescos and asda shaking there tins rather than doing any work like rescueing! and trust me The only reason i would contact them if my dog went missing is to make sure they aint found him and put him to sleep! show me a case where the RSPCA has helped reptiles, :whistling2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

rainbowbrite said:


> maybe because it rarely happens!! there to busy standing outside tescos and asda shaking there tins rather than doing any work like rescueing! and trust me The only reason i would contact them if my dog went missing is to make sure they aint found him and put him to sleep! show me a case where the RSPCA has helped reptiles, :whistling2:


Yes of course yeah rarely happens.

Answer me the obvious, if it never works why are they still running?

Theyre a charity thats why they need money for supplys and food medics.

RSPCA Humane Award | RSPCA Australia | For all creatures, great & small.
Ponteland pony saved by RSPCA after ordeal - Northumberland communities - Ponteland


RSPCA rescues 78 dogs from bungalow - Telegraph
http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/4507914.Three_turtles_saved_by_RSPCA/


----------



## Zoo-Man

I would not give a penny to the RSPCA! Having called them numerous times about different things, including a dog tethered by a chain that was caught up & was strangling the dog, & a dog that lived in a filthy yard with no shelter, & nothing being done! :devil:

I wonder what the RSPCA would say if they knew I kept Marmosets? :hmm:


----------



## Josh-sama

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Ahh look its the sado who thought it was funny to post a joke with spit lol.
> 
> What a nice friend you are letting him take all the blame for it. :gasp:
> 
> We dont need you here your posts are pointless.


'We'? = You = On your own. Unless you have scizophrenia, or you're trying to tell me, you control what people need on this forum? Hmm...?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Josh-sama said:


> 'We'? = You = On your own. Unless you have scizophrenia, or you're trying to tell me, you control what people need on this forum? Hmm...?


No from what ive read, you and spit made that thread in the turtle section which lead to spits banning.

Whats your problem anyway youve had it out for me ever since you first misread about the thermostat issue.

Did you read those rspca links?

And your post that insulted me was pointless.


----------



## RSPCAcommunity

rainbowbrite said:


> RSPCAcommunity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my goodness we are quite shocked... we didn't expect all this attacks here.
> 
> Actually we were not sure how to call ourselves and because the RSPCA is the most known so that is why we choose the RSPCA community, but the whole point is that the website is for all those who are loving animals and they will try to help preventing cruelty to this innocent creatures.
> 
> If you have anything to say guys, anything against the RSPCA you can post on our site too.
> 
> Regards![/QUOTE
> 
> Im confused!! are you or are you not part of the RSPCA??? if you aint then why use there name in the first place!! If you are not the RSPCA, little suggestion, ummmm think of another name to use and do a little research on the Organisation you are trying to latch onto!!:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, NO we are NOT part of the RSPCA. As I said earlier we are using this name as it's most popular, and so far me personally and all the people I know can't say bad thing about the RSPCA, so why not use similar name?
> 
> Come on folks, we're not talking about some scams here or marketing rubbish. There is a one BIG thing that connect us all and that is our love towards the animals.
> 
> 
> Regards!
Click to expand...


----------



## connor 1213

RSPCAcommunity said:


> Hi, well it's about right. We didn't expect this reaction at all, at the end of the day all we want to do is something that we believe is good and will socialize more and more people that love animals.
> 
> I can see that some people here have got some issues with the RSPCA, which by the way isn't anything to do with us, as I said earlier we have only choose this name as it's most popular.
> 
> Of course is up to you guys, we're not forcing or scamming anybody here, it's all for the animals, we want our site to be for all the people who love animals, you can see how many extras are on the site such as: * Photos * Videos * Forum * Chat * Groups * Blogs * Events and more.... and this is what we want for people to go there and start uploading their photos, videos, posting topics, events, open groups.... similar to this site, but with lot more gadgets.
> 
> 
> One thing is good here, and this is that you're animal lovers and this really does matter, so all I can say is God Bless You All!


btw people are not joining cause the rspca are trying to BAN REPTILES AND EXOTIC PETS


----------



## BluesBoo

RSPCAcommunity said:


> rainbowbrite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, NO we are NOT part of the RSPCA. As I said earlier we are using this name as it's most popular, and so far me personally and all the people I know can't say bad thing about the RSPCA, so why not use similar name?
> 
> Come on folks, we're not talking about some scams here or marketing rubbish. There is a one BIG thing that connect us all and that is our love towards the animals.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that the RSPCA dont do some good work, but they are not what they once were, they are too political and money motivated now (wish I had one tenth of the money that they have in the bank lol).
> 
> If you arent part of the RSPCA I'd change the name - cos I won't use your forum while there's the remotest chance that you might be connected/supporting them. If you were called "we love pets" then I might join - but as you have used the name RSPCA it's probably too little too late.
> 
> HOW MANY PETS DO THE RSPCA KILL IN A YEAR? (2007)
> 7,506 dogs
> 11,501 cats
> 47,482 miscellaneous
> 
> TOTAL 66,489 ...... thats over SIXTY SIX THOUSAND
> 
> and you want to be associated with them!
> 
> Is it really "prevention of cruelty to animals" to just kill them all? I would do my utmost to stop anyone from being cruel to an animal - but I wouldn't kill it if it was healthy or possible to save.
Click to expand...


----------



## sandmatt

RSPCAcommunity said:


> Hi, well it's about right. We didn't expect this reaction at all, at the end of the day all we want to do is something that we believe is good and will socialize more and more people that love animals.
> 
> I can see that some people here have got some issues with the RSPCA, which by the way isn't anything to do with us, as I said earlier we have only choose this name as it's most popular.
> 
> Of course is up to you guys, we're not forcing or scamming anybody here, it's all for the animals, we want our site to be for all the people who love animals, you can see how many extras are on the site such as: * Photos * Videos * Forum * Chat * Groups * Blogs * Events and more.... and this is what we want for people to go there and start uploading their photos, videos, posting topics, events, open groups.... similar to this site, but with lot more gadgets.
> 
> 
> One thing is good here, and this is that you're animal lovers and this really does matter, so all I can say is God Bless You All!


 
You've been nothing but nice and understanding, i think everyone is missing the point here and jumping on the hate the RSPCA bandwagon, even as you said is nothing to do with what your about..


----------



## pam b

sandmatt said:


> You've been nothing but nice and understanding, i think everyone is missing the point here and jumping on the hate the RSPCA bandwagon, even as you said is nothing to do with what your about..


I'm not missing the point, what is being said is making them aware of RSPCA goings on, as they clearly didnt know. All weare making them awre of is the association to the name may not be a good move for them.
And i think a few people have said this, not just me.


----------



## bampoisongirl

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Because they get lots of cases where ill reptiles come in because of lack of care for example burns.
> 
> And because they dont know about them they therefore cant treat them.
> 
> Try to see it from theyre point of view. They must get tired of having so many sick reptiles come in and not being able to help, so in a way they feel like theyre doing good by reducing the amount of ill reptiles because people cant have them.


If they don't know a lot about them, why dont they get off their arses and LEARN?! It's totally stupid, they are supposed to be helping animals but they won't train their employees to know the care of different animals? Just because they don't want people keeping exotics dusnt mean they shouldn't know how to care for them. Also before i get a 'don't bash them' reply off someone, because i can concerned about this, i offered to foster/rehome reptiles and exotics for them....about 8 months ago. I contacted them about 3 months ago to see why they havent replied, and when they looked into it they'd sent my email to the wrong section :bash: and im STILL waiting for a reply. So they won't learn about reps, and they take ages to get reply to the offered help?



BluesBoo said:


> RSPCAcommunity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that the RSPCA dont do some good work, but they are not what they once were, they are too political and money motivated now (wish I had one tenth of the money that they have in the bank lol).
> 
> If you arent part of the RSPCA I'd change the name - cos I won't use your forum while there's the remotest chance that you might be connected/supporting them. If you were called "we love pets" then I might join - but as you have used the name RSPCA it's probably too little too late.
> 
> HOW MANY PETS DO THE RSPCA KILL IN A YEAR? (2007)
> 7,506 dogs
> 11,501 cats
> 47,482 miscellaneous
> 
> TOTAL 66,489 ...... thats over SIXTY SIX THOUSAND
> 
> and you want to be associated with them!
> 
> Is it really "prevention of cruelty to animals" to just kill them all? I would do my utmost to stop anyone from being cruel to an animal - but I wouldn't kill it if it was healthy or possible to save.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> pam b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not missing the point, what is being said is making them aware of RSPCA goings on, as they clearly didnt know. All weare making them awre of is the association to the name may not be a good move for them.
> And i think a few people have said this, not just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's what i thought too.
> 
> Another thing I have to point out is the state of the kittens i saw when i went to rehome one from a particular RSPCA branch. Terrible condition, really underfed. So where does all their bloody money and donations go i wonder? I think someone one here has a quote on their sig of how much money they spend on advertising a year....if they were that amazing, surely word of mouth is a powerful tool?
Click to expand...


----------



## Astral

_Actually, most of the RSPCA procecutions are PRIVATE, no police involvement at CPS stage needed._

 This comment is utter BS I’m afraid. There is no such thing as a private prosecution as you need to REPORT to the authorities it before it can go anywhere. To suggest they have no need to go through the police to bring about a prosecution is absurd. 



_ If you dont think the RSPCA have any power to change laws via govenment, i suggest you remove the rose tinted glasses from your nose and do some reasearch._

That’s correct, I don’t think the RSPCA have any power to change the law, they are not the government of the UK…or are you suggesting that there is a big RSPCA conspiracy to rule government without having to go through an of the official channels?


_Their would have been no need for the FBH and Chris Newmans involvement at government level (fighting our rights) if what you thought was true indeed actually was. _

This comment doesn’t actually make any sense whatsoever… Why would Chris be fighting our rights? (Fighting for our rights maybe) What’s the FBI got to do with this discussion….and what was thought to be true…and was?



_The RSPCA abuse their charity status while dabeling in politics, which actually contraveins charity laws in the uk, but as of yet nobody has the balls (nor the money)to pull them up about it._


If this comment had any shred of truth to it I think you’d see them being pulled up on it. There are countless charity regulators both government and private and they sure as hell have the money to investigate any issues concerning a charity

The OSCR, the Charity commissioner regulators, The international charity regulators to name just three… If they are all turning a blind eye to the RSPCA then they must obviously have infiltrated government and the private sector and must be slowly trying to take over the world….Tin foil hat anyone?

_And all the momey that little old ladys gladly hand them out of their pension then gets gambled on the stock market, investments go DOWN as well as up and they have had bad press about that in the past._

Yes that money is put into doing all they can for the animals they rescue, No they are not perfect but as I said good points far outweigh any bad points. Charities are non-profit self funded organisations and invest their money accordingly. This is not illegal and is done by many charities.


----------



## pam b

Astral said:


> _Actually, most of the RSPCA procecutions are PRIVATE, no police involvement at CPS stage needed._
> 
> This comment is utter BS I’m afraid. There is no such thing as a private prosecution as you need to REPORT to the authorities it before it can go anywhere. To suggest they have no need to go through the police to bring about a prosecution is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> _If you dont think the RSPCA have any power to change laws via govenment, i suggest you remove the rose tinted glasses from your nose and do some reasearch._
> 
> That’s correct, I don’t think the RSPCA have any power to change the law, they are not the government of the UK…or are you suggesting that there is a big RSPCA conspiracy to rule government without having to go through an of the official channels?
> 
> 
> _Their would have been no need for the FBH and Chris Newmans involvement at government level (fighting our rights) if what you thought was true indeed actually was. _
> 
> This comment doesn’t actually make any sense whatsoever… Why would Chris be fighting our rights? (Fighting for our rights maybe) What’s the FBI got to do with this discussion….and what was thought to be true…and was?
> 
> 
> 
> _The RSPCA abuse their charity status while dabeling in politics, which actually contraveins charity laws in the uk, but as of yet nobody has the balls (nor the money)to pull them up about it._
> 
> 
> If this comment had any shred of truth to it I think you’d see them being pulled up on it. There are countless charity regulators both government and private and they sure as hell have the money to investigate any issues concerning a charity
> 
> The OSCR, the Charity commissioner regulators, The international charity regulators to name just three… If they are all turning a blind eye to the RSPCA then they must obviously have infiltrated government and the private sector and must be slowly trying to take over the world….Tin foil hat anyone?
> 
> _And all the momey that little old ladys gladly hand them out of their pension then gets gambled on the stock market, investments go DOWN as well as up and they have had bad press about that in the past._
> 
> Yes that money is put into doing all they can for the animals they rescue, No they are not perfect but as I said good points far outweigh any bad points. Charities are non-profit self funded organisations and invest their money accordingly. This is not illegal and is done by many charities.


I didnt say FBI, i said FBH, shant reply to the rest, cant be bothered, too long in the tooth for all this politic shit these days.
I will however say, do your research, because clearly i know more on the subject than you do.


----------



## Astral

I'm sure you do buddy.....:whistling2:


----------



## pam b

I spent many years politically active in these particular circles, know Chris Newman personally, and im sure if you mention my name to Mr Wass (from the RSPCA adverts) the first words out of his mouth would be *oh shit*.
So beleive what you want, doesnt bother me:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Astral

Okay dokey, Thats spiffing.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

BluesBoo said:


> RSPCAcommunity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MANY PETS DO THE RSPCA KILL IN A YEAR? (2007)
> 7,506 dogs
> 11,501 cats
> 47,482 miscellaneous
> 
> TOTAL 66,489 ...... thats over SIXTY SIX THOUSAND
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> May i see where you got these numbers please.
> 
> Think of the condition of most of the animlas they find broken limbs infections brain tumors, some that is just going to make their life hell.
> 
> They dont enjoy and clearly the best thing for some is to have them put down.
> 
> Its the same with vets, we took our dog to them once cause it was in pain, and they found out it was cancer and that it was suffering.
> 
> I think in everyones case they'd rather it be put down then suffering.
> 
> Now think abot the state of most of the animlas they find, theyre there to save and get people arressted or do the most humane thing to make sure the animals dont suffer.
Click to expand...


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> BluesBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> May i see where you got these numbers please.
> 
> Think of the condition of most of the animlas they find broken limbs infections brain tumors, some that is just going to make their life hell.
> 
> They dont enjoy and clearly the best thing for some is to have them put down.
> 
> Its the same with vets, we took our dog to them once cause it was in pain, and they found out it was cancer and that it was suffering.
> 
> I think in everyones case they'd rather it be put down then suffering.
> 
> Now think abot the state of most of the animlas they find, theyre there to save and get people arressted or do the most humane thing to make sure the animals dont suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not true I'm afraid. As has already been pointed out, the RSPCA frequently put perfectly healthy animals to sleep as they "don't have room" for them, a policy in stark contrast to, for example, the Dogs Trust. They seem far more inclined to put their effort into fundraising rather than spending the monies raised constructively.
Click to expand...


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

olivine said:


> C4VEMAN-5AM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not true I'm afraid. As has already been pointed out, the RSPCA frequently put perfectly healthy animals to sleep as they "don't have room" for them, a policy in stark contrast to, for example, the Dogs Trust. They seem far more inclined to put their effort into fundraising rather than spending the monies raised constructively.
> 
> 
> 
> They need the fundraising, otherwise every single animal would die that got abused or sick.
> 
> I need proof links, just like i did of my storys of where they saved lots of suffering animals.
> 
> You wouldnt want the police to go away, even though you here so many storys of them assaulting.
> 
> It could all be media im afarid, they love a bad story.
Click to expand...


----------



## _simon_

Something not yet mentioned.... Are you allowed to use the initials RSPCA when you're nothing to do with them?


----------



## Charlottie

_simon_ said:


> Something not yet mentioned.... Are you allowed to use the initials RSPCA when you're nothing to do with them?


Good point!

Some of the animals they put down may have health issues but some healthly dogs do get put down! I think thats why many dog charties say 'we never put a healthy dog down'... I have never seen anything linked to RSPCA with that on!


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I need proof links, just like i did of my storys of where they saved lots of suffering animals.


The RSPCA policy document, which can be found here, quite clearly states that;

 "The RSPCA is opposed to the euthanasia of fit and healthy animals. The RSPCA nevertheless accepts, with great reluctance, that in certain circumstances euthanasia may be necessary, in particular in the case of unwanted or stray animals for which appropriate homes are not available..."

In other words, if an animal is not rapidly rehomed, it is euthanised. 

Contrast that with, for example, the Dogs Trust, which operates a non-destruction policy, as outlined here. 

With regard to finance, the RSPCA obviously needs to spend a fortune on advertising in order to increase its net assets from the meagre £161,246,000 it reported for the financial year ending 31st December 2008.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Right what that said was.

The rspca do euthanise unwanted or stray pets. Instead of them suffereing for years with deprivation of basic needs.

The rspca are striving forward for a future where they dont need tpo euthanise strays and unwanted pets.



Thats exactly what they said, so you just made it sound out worse than it stated.

Suffering for years with derivation of needs, no food or treatment, so in a way they would be suffering, if you read it proparly.


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> olivine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need the fundraising, otherwise every single animal would die that got abused or sick.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're taking the piss right?? they've more money than they know what to do with, they just don't give it to their rescue centres. They just stick it in the bank and pay the top men a shit load.
Click to expand...


----------



## sandmatt

Meko said:


> C4VEMAN-5AM said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're taking the piss right?? they've more money than they know what to do with, they just don't give it to their rescue centres. They just stick it in the bank and pay the top men a shit load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which alot of top 'charities' do now, its ridiculous, especially the RSPB with their million pound headquarters mansion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meko

what was the latest stunt? didn't they do a load of advertising in Scotland but yet it's the SSPCA that deal with everything there? so they were begging for money that wouldn't be used in Scotland.


----------



## Bluejen

Thought the people in this thread might find this report interesting:

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?blobcol=urlblob&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=RSPCABlob&blobwhere=1014390189890&ssbinary=true 


Below is a response to this report (yes i know it says "contact us" just click it)

Contact Us


----------



## olivine

How can I "make it sound worse than it stated" when the words I used are a direct quote from an RSPCA policy document? Believe me, I did read it properly; _you're_ the one that needs to pay attention. 

The operative words in that sentence are "unwanted" and "stray"; _not _unhealthy. The fit and healthy animals in question are not still suffering from neglect at the hands of a previous owner. Indeed, they may never have been neglected; they may simply be lost (strays) or be in need of rehoming (unwanted). The animals in question are, in short, simply homeless. 

The Dogs Trust also take in unwanted and stray dogs and either rehome them where possible or provide for their "basic needs" themselves on a permanent basis (their non-destruction policy), something that the RSPCA seems incapable of doing (and which you seem strangely incapable of grasping).


----------



## Meko

My Rio is amazing, i got him from Manchester Dog's Home where he spent 5 months in solitary confinement waiting for somebody to love him and see just how amazing he is. 

That's 5 months, waiting to show somebody how much he can love them... about 4 months longer than if he was with the RSPCA before being dumped in the fire like a pair of old socks.


----------



## olivine

Meko said:


> you're taking the piss right?? they've more money than they know what to do with, they just don't give it to their rescue centres. They just stick it in the bank and pay the top men a shit load.



Oi! I wasn't responsible for the post that you're arguing against! Why's it been attributed to me???!!! Goes off grumbling....


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Read my post again.

What they said was that they put them down because of the DEPRIVATION of care they have there.

The deprivation being medical care, food etc....

And that theyre striving for a future where they dnt put them down, hence they need to make more money to get the care for the future.


----------



## Meko

it's because Caveman 5am did a crap quote of yours so when i quoted him it picked up the bad formatting and i couldn't be arsed editing it


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Read my post again.
> 
> What they said was that they put them down because of the DEPRIVATION of care they have there.
> 
> The deprivation being medical care, food etc....
> 
> And that theyre striving for a future where they dnt put them down, hence they need to make more money to get the care for the future.


 
nope, they put them down because they have an expiry date.. just like a sandwich, if it's not sold within x days then it's off to the bin.

and they've plenty of money, they just don't use it where they should.


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> What they said was that they put them down because of the DEPRIVATION of care they have there.
> 
> The deprivation being medical care, food etc....



So what you're saying is that an organisation with net assets of £160 million can't provide the basic care that other animal rescues on a fraction of that are somehow capable of arranging?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> nope, they put them down because they have an expiry date.. just like a sandwich, if it's not sold within x days then it's off to the bin.
> 
> and they've plenty of money, they just don't use it where they should.


 No that wasnt what they said.

If you read it, it clearly states that they are deprived of basic care and that they are trying to do something about it.

They dont put them down because theres to many there. Its because they are deprived of care.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

olivine said:


> So what you're saying is that an organisation with net assets of £160 million can't provide the basic care that other animal rescues on a fraction of that are somehow capable of arranging?


Where did they say they had that much?

And half the problems are when the owners deprive them of theyre care.


----------



## Charlottie

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Read my post again.
> 
> What they said was that they put them down because of the DEPRIVATION of care they have there.
> 
> The deprivation being medical care, food etc....
> 
> And that theyre striving for a future where they dnt put them down, hence they need to make more money to get the care for the future.


Hmm.. NO
Read the bold bit! 


olivine said:


> "The RSPCA is opposed to the euthanasia of fit and healthy animals. The RSPCA nevertheless accepts, with great reluctance, that in certain circumstances euthanasia may be necessary, in particular in the case of *unwanted or stray animals for which appropriate homes are not available..."*


so the dogs are euthanasied(sp) because home are not available it doesnt mention anything about the deprivation of care! or does it mention anything about the past suffering they may or may not have had! SO i think it is you that needs to read it properly!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Charlottie said:


> Hmm.. NO
> Read the bold bit!
> 
> 
> !


Is that all you read. :gasp:

Theres more to it. Which clearly people dont want me to notice.

Two halfs to every story, and im telling the good half.


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Where did they say they had that much?


Here you go; RSPCA financial statement for the year ending 31st December 2008. Total net assets are declared as being £161,246,000 (page 16 of the document).


----------



## Meko

it's not because they're deprived of care at all

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Blo...here=1236788687922&blobheader=application/pdf

page 7 has the euthanasia stats:
60,203, too ill and those they can't rehome.. 

the RSPCA have an annual turnover of over 100m RSPCA Recruitment Microsite - Welcome

the finances are from page 13
http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Blo...here=1236788687922&blobheader=application/pdf


----------



## Meko

Page 23:

9 people earn between £60,000 and £69,999
4 between £70,000 and £79,999
2 between £80,000 and £89,999
1 between £90,000 and £99,999
1 between £100,000 and £109,999

now that's 17 people earning at LEAST £890,000 between them per year from a 'charity'


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Two halfs to every story, and im deluded


i corrected your typo.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

olivine said:


> Here you go; RSPCA financial statement for the year ending 31st December 2008. Total net assets are declared as being £161,246,000 (page 16 of the document).


 Sorry i would have looked at that minor issue, but i was blindsided by the amazing amounts of animals they saved last year. 

Interesting read thank you.


----------



## olivine

Meko said:


> i corrected your typo.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Bluejen

Bluejen said:


> Thought the people in this thread might find this report interesting:
> 
> http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...PCABlob&blobwhere=1014390189890&ssbinary=true
> 
> 
> Below is a response to this report (yes i know it says "contact us" just click it)
> 
> Contact Us


lol perhaps i should have said more to get interest. the first report is an rspca report about how cruel it is to keep reptiles in captivity, if you skip to the last page "What the rspca wants" you'll find that interesting especially if you keep any of the animals listed.

the second link is a response to this report by Chris Newman


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> i corrected your typo.


Huhh you couldn't correct the obvious misspelling though.

*halves.

But what do i know im just 16.


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Sorry i would have looked at that minor issue, but i was blindsided by the amazing amounts of animals they saved last year.


 
sorry to piss on your chips but it doesn't say how many they saved. It lists: rescued, seized and SIGNED over. it doesn't have a break down of how many were 'saved'.

it does however say that they rehomed 87,000 and killed 60,000. Not exactly a great advert is it, that they killed almost half of what they took in.


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> But what do i know im just 16.


 
congratulations, time to give up because as you said 'what do i know'


----------



## connor 1213

adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:


----------



## Meko

connor 1213 said:


> adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:adlock:


why? just because you don't like it?

you know where the 'log out and play on the Xbox' button is if you don't like it.


----------



## olivine

Maybe you should also note the difference during 2008;

RSPCA; dogs euthanised 8,313 (from page 7 of the annual review & financial statement)
*Dogs Trust; dogs euthanised 260 (details can be found here)

*The net assets for the Dogs Trust for the same period were £76,571,000, as stated here.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

By killed you mean humane euthansia.

Animals treated: 214,657

Rehoming/releases: 87,952


----------



## Meko

they're still dead.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> congratulations, time to give up because as you said 'what do i know'


 What do i know could mean i know lots too.


----------



## Meko

you don't know what you're talking about in this case. no offence but you're taking TV adverts and the odd personal experience over hard facts.

if they had their way you'd have all your exotic pets taken off you and killed yet you're actively supporting that.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> they're still dead.


 Yeah but it didnt say those ones were because of no room.

It just said euthanised. So therefore they could have been sufferieng, and in pain.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> you don't know what you're talking about in this case. no offence but you're taking TV adverts and the odd personal experience over hard facts.
> 
> if they had their way you'd have all your exotic pets taken off you and killed yet you're actively supporting that.


 When did i say im supporting them, im saying theyve done nothing but good for us.

And everyone else is saying everything they do is bad, which it clearly isnt.

They do save animals too.


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> What do i know could mean i know lots too.


But sadly most of what you 'know' seems wrong...:whistling2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

olivine said:


> But sadly most of what you 'know' seems wrong...:whistling2:


 That the rspca do save animals as well.

Clearly that isnt wrong, i do beleive ive posted links of them saving animals.

So not really.


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Yeah but it didnt say those ones were because of no room.
> 
> It just said euthanised. So therefore they could have been sufferieng, and in pain.


 
it's a mixture of all of them.. in pain, no room, nobody wants them, too vicious,


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> it's a mixture of all of them.. in pain, no room, nobody wants them, too vicious,


 It didnt say that.

Heres what it said underneath the statistics.

These figures include euthanising for medical reasons, And when there isnt a REASONABLE rehomer.

Because keeping them confined with other vicious dogs can cause them uneccasary amounts of stress.

Thats what it said.


----------



## steve200

im not agreeing or disagreeing with anyone but ive rang the RSPCA on 5 occasions in 3 different counties over the past 2 years to rescue ill abandoned dogs from empty properties and on all 5 occasions they have either said that they aren't able to help or their representative they have sent out has never turned up.

in my opinion the "charity" that is the RSPCA have been completly useless, im not denying that they do do good things but after reading this thread im swaying in favour of the majority on here.

i was hoping it was just me that has experienced bad things from them but obviously not.


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> It didnt say that.
> 
> Heres what it said underneath the statistics.
> 
> These figures include euthanising for medical reasons, And when there isnt a REASONABLE rehomer.
> 
> .


you're taking that on face value. They can't say 'because we kill them if we keep them too long'. It's an ambiguous statement about why they kill so many. Where i got Rio from they had a seperate section with the staffy's in individual kennels instead of keeping them together. Plenty of other places do that but the RSPCA have a policy where they don't keep them for too long, that comes under the 'reasonable possibility of rehoming'


----------



## PRS

I've joined the site seeing as they aren't connected to the RSPCA, weirdly enough they did choose the name.. I've had nothing but bad experiences with the RSPCA tbh. Where I'm staying atm we have a gate thats kept locked unless we want people to come in or to go out obviously.. I had the RSPCA trespass on my property and leave a note outside my house to call.. called them, apparently I had been reported for breeding and selling DWA snakes.. which was funny considering I had no snakes at that time, had to have my house searched.. 

When they were here there attitude was awfull tbh, really frustrated me tbh at the time I mainly had geckos.. apparently I shouldn't have been using heat mats, even though they were connected to thermostats.. :lol2:

I know a guy locally who had a large Aviary with loads of various birds, belive he had mainly budgies etc tbh.. he came back to find a note on the Aviary saying that the RSPCA took them for some reason although he didn't do anything wrong.. was a while back though. I've not heard of alot of good they have done, I've only had my time waisted and bad experiences with them tbh. Thats my opinion on the matter.


----------



## BluesBoo

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> BluesBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> May i see where you got these numbers please.
> 
> Think of the condition of most of the animlas they find broken limbs infections brain tumors, some that is just going to make their life hell.
> 
> They dont enjoy and clearly the best thing for some is to have them put down.
> 
> Its the same with vets, we took our dog to them once cause it was in pain, and they found out it was cancer and that it was suffering.
> 
> I think in everyones case they'd rather it be put down then suffering.
> 
> Now think abot the state of most of the animlas they find, theyre there to save and get people arressted or do the most humane thing to make sure the animals dont suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> These figures were taken from the RSPCA Annual Report 2007 Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ? (according to this website which highlights RSPCA inadequacies, failures and just downright f:censor:g deceit and cruelty to their own animals and the awful persecutions they inflict on sometimes innocent people.
> 
> I would suggest that maybe you could open your mind a little, put aside the propoganda and maybe take into account the fact that maybe, just maybe, the RSPCA isn't as pure as you seem to think they are?
> 
> If you are prepared to do so, then please have a look at this site:
> RSPCA Animadversion
> 
> I look forward to your thoughts after you have read it (if you do so). And bear in mind that the RSPCA has enough money to sue if they think they have been libelled in anyway!
Click to expand...


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

I have opended my mind. Ive said that ive had nothing but good form them, maybe its just your rspca's then, cause ours are good.

Has everyone ignored the numbers saved, reasons, and cases investigated.

In one of my links they even saved reptiles.

I have an open mind, like i said there ar two sides to every story.

You should blame the people being cruel to their dogs, their the ones putting them in there, and you should be more concerened about the people inhumanely torturing them, rather then a humane euthanize because their suffereing.


----------



## HS

It appears even other charities don't like the way the RSPCA operate...
Times online article, SSPCA against RSPCA

It is an article about the SSPCA accusing the RSPCA of not making it clear that they do not operate over the border into Scotland. However, they are more than happy to collect donations from Scotland.
Of course, the RSPCA deny this and state they make it clear that they only operate in England & Wales. Really? I never noticed such statements.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

HS said:


> It appears even other charities don't like the way the RSPCA operate...
> Times online article, SSPCA against RSPCA
> 
> It is an article about the SSPCA accusing the RSPCA of not making it clear that they do not operate over the border into Scotland. However, they are more than happy to collect donations from Scotland.
> Of course, the RSPCA deny this and state they make it clear that they only operate in England & Wales. Really? I never noticed such statements.


 The link stopped working now. But from what i read they were having a "turf war'' so their likely to make unproved accusaitions.

All the charities are at war they said, most likley over money, so its likely they will try to post media accusations over them.

Thats the first thing that come to mind anyway, but that was an interesting read thanks.


----------



## pam b

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> The link stopped working now. But from what i read they were having a "turf war'' so their likely to make unproved accusaitions.
> 
> All the charities are at war they said, most likley over money, so its likely they will try to post media accusations over them.
> 
> Thats the first thing that come to mind anyway, but that was an interesting read thanks.


Its unlikely charities would resort to *Media Accusations*, lets face it they arnt in the playground and know full well about Libel laws.:lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

pam b said:


> Its unlikely charities would resort to *Media Accusations*, lets face it they arnt in the playground and know full well about Libel laws.:lol2:


 Thats what the link said.

It is an accusation. Did you not read it, it clearly said accusations, meaning its unproven and their just being accused.

Anyway thats my last post, wether anyone likes it or not they do do good, ive proved this several times so this isnt up for debate.

They do bad things and good things, just like the police for example.


----------



## pam b

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Thats what the link said.
> 
> It is an accusation. Did you not read it, it clearly said accusations, meaning its unproven and their just being accused.
> 
> Anyway thats my last post, wether anyone likes it or not they do do good, ive proved this several times so this isnt up for debate.
> 
> They do bad things and good things, just like the police for example.


I think you misunderstood what i was trying to say.
It is unlikely an organisation at this level would *say* anything that could not be backed up in a court of law.:lol2:


----------



## BluesBoo

There are some people here who seem to think that the RSPCA is saintly organisation that is ONLY doing the BEST for ALL animals it comes in contact with and helps EVERY animal in need.

I particularly noticed that C4VEMAN-5AM did not say that he had read up on any of the information that I and others have provided links to in this thread.

Maybe these people think that this information published on the net is false? If so then why, with all the money the RSPCA have, are they not sueing for libel? Maybe because they don't have a leg to stand on?

And if they want to ban exotics and you keep exotics (I am assuming that you do as you are a member here), how are you going to deal with them when they come knocking on your door to take them away and euthanise them??

And my last point in this reply:

*One of my experiences with the RSPCA*

I was hearing lots of noises, day and night, from the loft of the house I lived in previously and I had been up to investigate before, but had seen nothing to account for it. I was starting to think I had a poltergeist living up there :gasp:

But on this particular day I went up there armed with my heavy torch, and what did I find?????

A pair of grey squirrels. When I looked around closely I could see that they had been gnawing at the roof trusses and were starting to cause serious damage. I couldn't get anywhere near the squirrels as they were very fast and had lots of hiding places (in a loft filled with stored items) and not least of those hiding places was between the roof tiles and liner!
:help:
I called the RSPCA.
Did they offer to send an inspector round? NO they did not!
Did they tell me they weren't interested in coming out for wild grey squirrels? YES they did!
Would they let me borrow a couple of humane traps? NO they would not!

So what advice could they offer?

Please bear in mind that squirrels are WILD, EXTREMELY AGGRESSIVE WHEN CORNERED, and have VERY SHARP TEETH AND CLAWS........

They told me to throw a teatowel or something similar over them, pick them up, take them out into my garden and let them go!

I could see problems with this and pointed them out to the person...
1. They are very fast
2. They had lots of hiding places that I couldnt get near
3. If I even managed to get a teatowel over them and picked them up, they were going to fight me and I would come off worst
4. If I put them in my garden, where will they go? Into the cold, big, wild world OR back to the nice warm, dry, safe loft they had just come from?

They said that wasn't their problem and they would not be doing anything to help me.

So I had to look for alternatives.... poison? I didn't want to kill them, just move them out of my home. what else was available?

I phoned the vets and they told me on NO account should I try to corner or pick up these animals as I would be viciously attacked. They recommended a local (very small and self funded) wildlife rescue centre a few miles away.

I called them immediately and they were very helpful and offered to lend me a couple of humane traps, advised which bait was best to use to get them to go in and promised to release them somewhere suitable and safe afterwards.

What a relief! Someone was helping me at last!

I caught both squirrels within a few hours and even though they were hissing at me and trying to attack me through the cages, I took them to the wildlife rescue.

Were the RSPCA interested in the wellbeing and safety of these animals? Were they prepared to send someone out who would be more experienced than me, so that I would be safe?

NO ABSOLUTELY NOT.... and we have to ask ourselves why the RSPCA weren't interested....
Might it have anything to do with the fact that they couldn't "re-home" them for a nice profit? (YES?)
Maybe it was because there is not much publicity value in a pair of grey squirrels? (YES?)
Maybe they never help wild animals? (NO?)

The owner of the wildlife rescue centre had a few interesting pieces of information to share with me....

The RSPCA do rescue wild animals, but presumably only ones with a reasonable publicity value. But then they don't usually care for them. He told me that the RSPCA often rang him (and presumably any other wildlife rescue place they can) and asked him to take in, care for and get any necessary veterinary help for any wild animals they had found.

He also told me that RSPCA did not give him any monetary help for caring for these poor animals and on principal he never refused to take any animal in need.

So the RSPCA get monetary value in the publicity they get for the rescues, but don't pass any help along to these small, self funded private charities, yet expect them to bear the added burden of paying for care, etc until the animals can be released.

He also told me that if the RSPCA take in healthy cats and if they don't find homes for them within ONE week, they are euthanised! That's just SICK.

So please take off your blinkers and rose-coloured glasses, read the information that is out there and actually make an informed decision.

It's nice to only believe goo of people, but unfortunately that's not what our world is like in reality.

Cheers


----------



## vickylolage

Well this is very interesting.
I havent read the whole thread because honestly I dont want to but nevertheless I shall have my 2pence worth.

The RSPCA do some good work but like most things are serioulsy flawed. They want a hobby banned that they have no knowledge or understanding of. They spend more money on advertising which could fuel more aid for animals. Their inspectors quite often dont have the knowledge to inspect an animal. For exmaple the RSPCA were called out to some horses near by us by my mam. The lasy who came - all be it very nice and lovely - had no clue what she was looking at and was scared to go into the field. My mother had to accompany her into the field and point out all the obvious issues. The woman granted had the horses removed but she should have had more training.

They need to have a look at their structure and policies and the ways in which they run their charity.

They do do good work though and I would not slate them for that.


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I have opended my mind. Ive said that ive had nothing but good form them, maybe its just your rspca's then, cause ours are good.
> 
> .


that's part of the issue you're missing.. yours may be great, but yours is just a local sub branch of a huge organisation that doesn't always have the best interest of animals at heart. 
Just because the people who work in your local branch do actually care about animals, doesn't mean that the RSPCA are a great organisation... Especially when all the facts are there to read about them.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> that's part of the issue you're missing.. yours may be great, but yours is just a local sub branch of a huge organisation that doesn't always have the best interest of animals at heart.
> Just because the people who work in your local branch do actually care about animals, doesn't mean that the RSPCA are a great organisation... Especially when all the facts are there to read about them.


 There was more to what I said that you deleted, that would have explained that.

Yes the facts are all there, but which are you choosing to listen too?


----------



## Meko

again, you're missing simple points. 
I didn't 'delete' anything, i replied to one part of your post.


and i can't see where the rest of your post explains it, it said...




> Has everyone ignored the numbers saved, reasons, and cases investigated.
> 
> In one of my links they even saved reptiles.
> 
> I have an open mind, like i said there ar two sides to every story.
> 
> You should blame the people being cruel to their dogs, their the ones putting them in there, and you should be more concerened about the people inhumanely torturing them, rather then a humane euthanize because their suffereing.


nobody is ignoring what they've saved, but so do firemen, neighbours and strangers. 
Ok, so they've saved reptiles but that wasn't the RSCPA that saved them, it was the staff who work for the branch that saved them.
And yep we can blame the other people.

nobody is saying that the idea of the RSPCA is bad, a group of animal lovers who do their best for animals... but the fact the the RSPCA themselves are hypocritical, they say they're the Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals but they still kill healthy animals and the ethos of the RSPCA is that exotic animals shouldn't be kept as pets.
If the RSPCA as an organisation was run properly (not the individual resuces who don't get the funding they need even though the RSPCA themselves have the money), then they'd be great and everybody would be on their side.. but the simple facts are; IT (the organisation as a whole) isn't run properly and don't have animal welfare at heart.


----------



## donstapley

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> There was more to what I said that you deleted, that would have explained that.
> 
> Yes the facts are all there, but which are you choosing to listen too?


 
you say that "your" RSPCA does nothing but good.....you live in south east london/kent.....as do i....
you clearly have your view based on the fact they helped your dog, so obviously you have some sort of sentimental attachment, in that sense.
living in the same area as you....i cannot say that i share your enthusiasm of the RSPCA. The refused to help with countless injured animals that i phoned about, nuisance squirrels, and refussed to let us rehome 3 of their kittens based on the fact that we lived to near a main road....when realistically we are 2 roads away from what you class as a main road and live off of the roads in what is effectively a field! OH and i keep reptiles....my main passion obviously!
unfortunately i am obviously, due to these reasons, with the majority on this one.
i will be interested if someone other than yourself is willing to come forward with a positive view of the RSPCA.....


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Meko said:


> nobody is ignoring what they've saved, but so do firemen, neighbours and strangers.
> 
> nobody is saying that the idea of the RSPCA is bad, a group of animal lovers who do their best for animals....


 Yeah thats what it sounds like from my point of view, concidering im the pnly one thats posted links of them saving them.

But that is what i meen, they have their bad cases but you still need them. Like with the police, they sometimes have their bad cases but without them it would be chaos.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

donstapley said:


> i will be interested if someone other than yourself is willing to come forward with a positive view of the RSPCA.....


 It does happen though, ive posted several times, The rspca must be pretty :censor: near everyone on here then.

Our local ones brialliant, theyve never turned down an oppurtuinity to come out and save animals, or disagree to let us rehome them.


----------



## Darlo_Gal

The RSPCA are useless. I have read all the links on here with interest as I don't pretend to know the ins and outs of what goes on behind the public eye.
What I've noticed is they are brilliant for rescuing 69 cats in poor health or a farm with 20 near to dead horses...but of course they will run to these cases, after all, the publicity they get from these are massive and everyone falls in love with this amaing charity.
On a day to day basis where publicity is not involved they seem more reluctant, their attitude towards reps is disgraceful and don't get me started on greyhounds. We have phoned them countless times the latest case is a squatter next to our kennels who is keeping a horse on a tiny piece of barren land with no water, minimal food and on top of that...ragwort!!! Will they do anything? No chance. 
And no the figures for them animals PTS was not just for medical reasons, they are PTS for other reasons like not enough space, apparent agression or animals that are, in their opinion, unrehomable.


----------



## BluesBoo

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> *CAVEMAN SAM:* Anyway thats my last post, wether anyone likes it or not they do do good, ive proved this several times so this isnt up for debate.


Forgive me for my stupidity, but havent you posted like a gazillion times since this one?

And every time since I backed up my facts you queried - you have ignored them....... didn't they suit your argument?

I have to go out now  But I will be back!!!!!:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

BluesBoo said:


> Forgive me for my stupidity, but havent you posted like a gazillion times since this one?
> 
> And every time since I backed up my facts you queried - you have ignored them....... didn't they suit your argument?
> 
> I have to go out now  But I will be back!!!!!:whistling2: :lol2:


 Yeah I cant help it, Im assuming that everyones saying that they dont do good as well, which now ive been told otherwise.

You backed up YOUR stories of whats happened and interenet stories about them.

Ive also posted my stories, and internet stories about them, everyone knows google can be dishonest, or sometimes wrong.

So no ones really told facts, if so then so have I.


----------



## steve200

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> So no ones really told facts, if so then so have I.


 
ive been following this thread and read every post since it started, is it me or have you missed the 20 or so links to sites that are basically saying the "charity" that is the RSPCA are money grabbing, publicity seeking uninterested useless :censor:.

the facts that are on the links haven't been made up for a school report or by a little boy/girl in their bedroom.

they are FACTS!

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Blo...here=1236788687922&blobheader=application/pdf

if you think that this isn't a fact then your seriously deluded.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

steve200 said:


> ive been following this thread and read every post since it started, is it me or have you missed the 20 or so links to sites that are basically saying the "charity" that is the RSPCA are money grabbing, publicity seeking uninterested useless :censor:.
> 
> the facts that are on the links haven't been made up for a school report or by a little boy/girl in their bedroom.
> 
> they are FACTS!
> 
> http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Blo...here=1236788687922&blobheader=application/pdf
> 
> if you think that this isn't a fact then your seriously deluded.


 Yeah alright sorry.

Anyway thats good for me, cause i have also posted links.


----------



## Charlottie

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Yeah thats what it sounds like from my point of view, concidering im the pnly one thats posted links of them saving them.
> 
> But that is what i meen, they have their bad cases but you still need them. Like with the police, they sometimes have their bad cases but without them it would be chaos.


IMO I think it wouldn't be chaos without them as there are many other charities out there willing to help e.g as the member who had the two grey squirrels in their loft! There are many dog charties and i am sure a number of cat charties, i am unsure if there are currently any reptile charities but im sure there will be in many years to come. But im sure if the RSPCA werent here then another charty would take there place and possibly be just as bad! but hey ho we wont know until it happens


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Charlottie said:


> IMO I think it wouldn't be chaos without them as there are many other charities out there willing to help e.g as the member who had the two grey squirrels in their loft! There are many dog charties and i am sure a number of cat charties, i am unsure if there are currently any reptile charities but im sure there will be in many years to come. But im sure if the RSPCA werent here then another charty would take there place and possibly be just as bad! but hey ho we wont know until it happens


 Like dogs trust and that.

Oh and so were clear I was talking about it being chaos if there were no police. :lol2:


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> So no ones really told facts, if so then so have I.


Unfortunately, a number of your 'facts' have been wrong...like the RSPCA has powers of entry...that they have powers of arrest....that they don't destroy healthy animals. 

When you've asked for evidence against them, then that has been provided. However, you have consistently misinterpreted that evidence, even when it has been drawn from the RSPCA's own publications.

Seriously, I really do suggest that you take off your blinkers and take a look at why they are so unpopular with so many of the posters on here. After all, we're all (presumably) animal lovers and should, in theory, be the natural allies of any organisations that is _genuinely_ working for the well-being of animals.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

olivine said:


> Unfortunately, a number of your 'facts' have been wrong...like the RSPCA has powers of entry...that they have powers of arrest....that they don't destroy healthy animals.
> 
> .


No i said they can if they have the police with them, the police have the power to. and can provide warrants.

Never said they didnt destroy healthy animals either, I said that the ones they kill are deprived of needs in the care.

And what I was saying by facts was the links I posted of them saving the animals. Just to prove that they do, do good as well.

Which ive been told now anyway.


----------



## Charlottie

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Like dogs trust and that.
> 
> Oh and so were clear I was talking about it being chaos if there were no police. :lol2:


Sorry i miss-read! ill take that comment back


----------



## olivine

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Ive seen it on t.v, and they will kick a door down or smash a window to get an injured animal. : victory:





C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Also most do have the power to break and enter if there are complaints.
> 
> Some rspca officers can even arrest or hold onto you until the police take action.





C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> They dont put them down because theres to many there.


I think you'll find you did : victory:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

olivine said:


> I think you'll find you did : victory:


Ahh right i apologise. I have the right idea now and corrected them somewhere, like where i said "until the police take action''.

And I have seen on t.v them actually break down doors, so maybe its just your rspca's or something.

All they need is warrants from the police.

They werent facts anyway cause they werent links. Just statements and opinions.


----------



## BluesBoo

And just so you don't think I'm a hypocrite...

The local RSPCA hospitals and vets in this area do rescues and FANTASTIC veterinary work - it's not them I am criticising!

I have personally used Hillingdon RSPCA Vets for two of my cats that have become ill, and the vets and nurses did everything they could to save their lives (unfortunately they couldnt and they had to put them to sleep in my arms :sad: ) BUT.......

These rescuers, vets and nurses ARE NOT funded by the RSPCA, they work under their umbrella for name and charity status, but the RSPCA do not run them or pay their bills or wages. The reception staff are usually volunteers.

*They are entirely run on donations that they collect, fundraising that they do and the their RSPCA charity shop next door.*

Lets be absolutely clear here that these local services can be great.

_But what we are talking about is the main RSPCA themselves which are supposed to be a charity (not allowed to make profit) that:_
1. makes a huge profit
2. have a policy for all their shelters to put down healthy animals that cannot be rehomed for whatever reason
3. want to put a stop to reptiles kept by private keepers
4. have a big dabble in political matters relating to animals

This is all run by business people (as opposed to animal people) who take a massive slice (nearly £900,000 per year) of the money.

As soon as it is run by business people and not animal welfare people, then it becomes a business and not a charity, and every move is made for money and political reasons.

I think my rant is done now - but wanted to absolutely clarify what I am saying. And when I rang about the squirrels in my former home it was the main RSPCA helpline number that I called and not a local service (as I didnt know of one there).

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> No i said they can if they have the police with them, the police have the power to. and can provide warrants.


the police can seize them and hand them over.



> Never said they didnt destroy healthy animals either, I said that the ones they kill are deprived of needs in the care.


The Dogs Trust say they never destroy a healthy animal, the RSPCA don't mention it, they just skip around it with ambiguous statements


----------



## rainbowbrite

:lol2: where has the OP gone??:lol2: run for the hills!!!


----------



## red foot marg

this year i ended up looking after a injured long eared owl that had been hit by a car, the rspca did not want to know, after looking after this bird myself for 2 weeks i took it to my local vets to get the ok to release it, i was told by the vet it was blind in one eye so could not be put back into the wild, so i started looking for centers that could give it a home in a large aviery with other owls, after a week of ringing around i had no luck, i rang back the rspca to see if they could find it a home, they told me that they would not collect it because they would have it put down , as far as im concerned there awaste of time, the money they waste is untrue, they give a good talk and every now and then make public the good work there doing, only to get more money to waste, the only thing there interested in is good pr work to keep them in a job, there are far better groups out there that do good work that you dont hear about ,only because they dont have the funds to brag.they should stick to spending the donations on welfare instead of sticking there noses where its not wanted.


----------



## connor 1213

red foot marg said:


> this year i ended up looking after a injured long eared owl that had been hit by a car, the rspca did not want to know, after looking after this bird myself for 2 weeks i took it to my local vets to get the ok to release it, i was told by the vet it was blind in one eye so could not be put back into the wild, so i started looking for centers that could give it a home in a large aviery with other owls, after a week of ringing around i had no luck, i rang back the rspca to see if they could find it a home, they told me that they would not collect it because they would have it put down , as far as im concerned there awaste of time, the money they waste is untrue, they give a good talk and every now and then make public the good work there doing, only to get more money to waste, the only thing there interested in is good pr work to keep them in a job, there are far better groups out there that do good work that you dont hear about ,only because they dont have the funds to brag.they should stick to spending the donations on welfare instead of sticking there noses where its not wanted.


what did happen the the owl


----------



## Meko

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> And I have seen on t.v them actually break down doors, so maybe its just your rspca's or something.
> 
> All they need is warrants from the police.
> 
> .


The police can't issue warrants for other people, the warrants are for the police to enter the property. 
What happens is, the RSPCA can approach the police because they feel that there is a case for animal neglect. the police can then obtain a warrant to enter the property, once they've entered they can seize the animals and hand them over to the RSPCA. The RSPCA are just a charity, no different from The Salvation Army or SCOPE. SCOPE can't get a police warrant and enter your house to take your clothes for crimes against fashion and the RSPCA can't get a warrant to enter your house to take your pets.

What they do is give the impression that they can do a lot more than they actually can. This way it leads people to believe that the RSPCA can demand that they hand the animals over and they have to do it. You're not legally obliged to let them enter your house and they can't force entry. They use cleverly written advertising to give that impression... now i'm not saying it's a bad idea as people who are mistreating animals will think that the RSPCA can do what they please.


----------



## BluesBoo

Meko said:


> SCOPE can't get a police warrant and enter your house to take your clothes for crimes against fashion and the RSPCA can't get a warrant to enter your house to take your pets.


PMSL ROFL LMAO - that was soooooooo funny!!!! You should be a comedian! :notworthy:


----------



## ian14

> Never said they didnt destroy healthy animals either, I said that the ones they kill are deprived of needs in the care.


Rubbish - a few years ago, I had to look for somewhere to rehouse my cats. The first place I called was the RSPCA, thinking, naively, that the RSPCA would never destroy a healthy animal. How wrong I was - I was told in no uncertain terms that because there are so many cats in the UK, if they were not rehomed in *5 WEEKS* they would be destroyed. They also made it clear that it was highly unlikely that they would be rehomed in that time. Needless to say, I didn't rehome through them!!


----------



## ian14

Astral said:


> _Actually, most of the RSPCA procecutions are PRIVATE, no police involvement at CPS stage needed._
> 
> *This comment is utter BS I’m afraid. There is no such thing as a private prosecution as you need to REPORT to the authorities it before it can go anywhere. To suggest they have no need to go through the police to bring about a prosecution is absurd. *
> 
> 
> 
> _If you dont think the RSPCA have any power to change laws via govenment, i suggest you remove the rose tinted glasses from your nose and do some reasearch._
> 
> That’s correct, I don’t think the RSPCA have any power to change the law, they are not the government of the UK…or are you suggesting that there is a big RSPCA conspiracy to rule government without having to go through an of the official channels?
> 
> 
> _Their would have been no need for the FBH and Chris Newmans involvement at government level (fighting our rights) if what you thought was true indeed actually was. _
> 
> This comment doesn’t actually make any sense whatsoever… Why would Chris be fighting our rights? (Fighting for our rights maybe) What’s the FBI got to do with this discussion….and what was thought to be true…and was?
> 
> 
> 
> _The RSPCA abuse their charity status while dabeling in politics, which actually contraveins charity laws in the uk, but as of yet nobody has the balls (nor the money)to pull them up about it._
> 
> 
> If this comment had any shred of truth to it I think you’d see them being pulled up on it. There are countless charity regulators both government and private and they sure as hell have the money to investigate any issues concerning a charity
> 
> The OSCR, the Charity commissioner regulators, The international charity regulators to name just three… If they are all turning a blind eye to the RSPCA then they must obviously have infiltrated government and the private sector and must be slowly trying to take over the world….Tin foil hat anyone?
> 
> _And all the momey that little old ladys gladly hand them out of their pension then gets gambled on the stock market, investments go DOWN as well as up and they have had bad press about that in the past._
> 
> Yes that money is put into doing all they can for the animals they rescue, No they are not perfect but as I said good points far outweigh any bad points. Charities are non-profit self funded organisations and invest their money accordingly. This is not illegal and is done by many charities.


Again, the highlighted section is not true. If you were not paying your Council Tax, who do you think takes you to Court to prosecute? I can assure you that it is NOT the police, but the council, just as with many civil matters which are prosecuted without polcie involvement.
You do not need to go through the police to bring a private prosecution. This is how the RSPCA take people to court! Very rarely are the police involved.


----------



## pam b

RSPCA seeking powers


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

ian14 said:


> Rubbish - a few years ago, I had to look for somewhere to rehouse my cats. The first place I called was the RSPCA, thinking, naively, that the RSPCA would never destroy a healthy animal. How wrong I was - I was told in no uncertain terms that because there are so many cats in the UK, if they were not rehomed in *5 WEEKS* they would be destroyed. They also made it clear that it was highly unlikely that they would be rehomed in that time. Needless to say, I didn't rehome through them!!


 Hey i'm just saying what was in the link.

If the police get the warrants go in and seize the animals being abused, then they have either a chance of being healed, rehomed or humanly euthanised by the rspca. You really would have to consider the pain the animal was in when the police took them.


And then they get arrested by the police. 

Its not always black and white.


----------



## red foot marg

connor 1213 said:


> what did happen the the owl


the owl is now living with a vet in a very large aviary with another long eared owl that also cant be returned to the wild, and very happy they are too.


----------



## cabrera

*won't be joining*

sorry would not do anything to help or publicise the RSCPA, I have worked with animals for twenty years in this country and have heard of so many times that the RSPCA has let animals down. However they turn up promptly when there is a television crew or a reporter about.

Wont bore you with the ammount of times I have personnally seen them fail. Their so called love of animals they say they have to put them to sleep for lack of room however their property portfolia gets bigger every year, their van get newer and they always have lovely new uniforms.

I think if most members of the public saw where their donations actually went on creating the company known as the RSPCA using the guise of a charity they would not support them at all . Their money would go to real charities such as the Dogs Trust and Beaver world etc who actually put the money towards helping animals they do not spend thousands upon thousands of pounds towards advertising . 

sorry to all those I bored with my rambling soap box now put away one last comment

RSPCA HAVE NO RIGHT TO BAN EXOTIC PETS THEY SHOULD CONCERN THEMSELVES WITH WHAT THEY ARE MEANT TO BE DOING PREVENTING AND STOPPING CRUELTY TO ALL ANIMALS.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Ugh...Why is this thread still going:lol2:


----------



## red foot marg

the rspca are only interested in potraying good work to keep them selfs in a make believe job, i wonder how much say out of every pound thats donated gets spent on animals, i bet its less than 10p.


----------



## lel-hen

reptile_man_08 said:


> Ugh...Why is this thread still going:lol2:


haha, damn straight!
can you not agree to disagree?
there is obviously both good and bad sides to it.
they want to stop people having exotic animals which is a bit extreme, but they obviously arn't doing it just to :censor: everyone off that has an interest in them. im not sticking up for them by any means but i can see where they are coming from.

agree to disagree :2thumb:


----------



## lel-hen

*oh..*

oh and mind you.... i agree with some of exotic animals being banned. for instance, i wouldn't really like to see some spoilt kid walking round with a malnourished obese lion or something.


----------



## georgieabc123

i reported about a collie everyday to the RSPCA whos belly was oozing and bleeding and was very skinny they did nothing and 2 weeks later it had died :bash:
then there was a cat stuck in my tree it was a very hot day they it was attacked by a bucnh of crows and its head was bleeding and it was panting very fast and it was a very hot day so i rang the rspca and was told it would come out by itself the next day it was still there so my brother came climbed the tree got it out found out a month later it had lost a eye from the incident and had to have fluids from the vet for sever dehydration :devil:


----------



## RICK 13

hello michelle and :welcome:


----------



## Issa

Geeez 17 pages of arguements and a torrent of abuse, bet you didn't expect that when you posted a quick hello........


----------



## RSPCAcommunity

Issa said:


> Geeez 17 pages of arguements and a torrent of abuse, bet you didn't expect that when you posted a quick hello........



No, not at all :-(


----------



## blood and guts

Havent read the hole thread, but did yous know how the rspca are killing animals?

They use bolt guns, these are the same things used to slaughter animals for food. They basicly stun the animal and the slaughter man then uses a second methord for the actual quick kill, the rspca just use the gun so leaves a slow and inhumain death.


----------



## moonstruck

I've only had one personal experience with the RSPCA

There was a parrot (I do not know what kind, i'm abit dim when it comes to tropical birds) in a tree in the close I live in.
It very obviously shouldn't have been there, so we called the RSPCA. We were told that if we caught it they would come and collect it from us :bash:
Obviously we didn't manage to catch it, seeing as we know next to nothing about them... and didn't have a ladder, or net... and it wouldn't come down for bird seed.
I don't know what happened to it  it just wasn't there a couple of days later.

To be honest with you, I could not report a dog in bad health to the RSPCA, it'd quite likely get put down :sad:


----------



## Darbz

Jeez, Sam. Do you get royalties from the RSPCA or something?

You ignore the facts so well you should apply for a job in government.


----------



## C_Strike

RSPCA = crap, rediculous 'charity' with incredibly wrong policies.
Im afraid, i wouldnt sign to anything with RSPCA in the title ever.
im sure your nice considerate people, but you really have lost a huge section of the animal community by advertising a link with the RSPCA.
best of luck in your project tho


----------



## Kev132

C_Strike said:


> RSPCA = crap, rediculous 'charity' with incredibly wrong policies.
> Im afraid, i wouldnt sign to anything with RSPCA in the title ever.
> im sure your nice considerate people, but you really have lost a huge section of the animal community by advertising a link with the RSPCA.
> best of luck in your project tho


Couldnt of said it better,

It's nothing personal RSPCAcommunity, but the RSPCA are 150% against the keeping of exotics, im sure the abuse was a slip of toungue/fingers but some people feel very strongly against the RSPCA due to the possition they put us in.

so in short, as other have said im afraid by tying yourself to an RSPCA tag, you'l instantly eliminate 80% of the reptile/exotics community.


----------



## Issa

RSPCAcommunity said:


> No, not at all :-(


I'll try and be a bit more polite about this than most. Unfortunately you guys don't have the best reputation within the exotics community. A few of your more vocal public faces have pretty much shot you guys in the foot with us with some of their comments to the point that pretty much anyone representing or associated with the RSPCA is tarred with the same brush. Your semi political stances and alleged gross mismanagement of donation money doesn't really do you many favours as an organisation either.


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs

donstapley said:


> you say that "your" RSPCA does nothing but good.....you live in south east london/kent.....as do i....
> you clearly have your view based on the fact they helped your dog, so obviously you have some sort of sentimental attachment, in that sense.
> living in the same area as you....i cannot say that i share your enthusiasm of the RSPCA. The refused to help with countless injured animals that i phoned about, nuisance squirrels, and refussed to let us rehome 3 of their kittens based on the fact that we lived to near a main road....when realistically we are 2 roads away from what you class as a main road and live off of the roads in what is effectively a field! OH and i keep reptiles....my main passion obviously!
> unfortunately i am obviously, due to these reasons, with the majority on this one.
> i will be interested if someone other than yourself is willing to come forward with a positive view of the RSPCA.....


i also live in the south east, i have mainly bad experiences with the RSPCA, our freind across the road, used to help the rspca, in dogs,cats, snakes, lizards, she is one of my mums best freinds, even she said the rspca are rubbish with reptiles, she come's over to my house as much as possible beacuse she loves my reptles.
she said that even she would'nt call the rspca to help ANY animal.
all the money the rspca are getting, they could spend some of that on more space to keep the animals. i am with the masses as i dont liek the rspca, if any of them wanted to come in my house (apart from the ones i know like reps, and are offduty) i would tell them to get the :censor: out of my house!
what i would like to see is, a group of people in diffrent places to volentarly rescue reptile's if they need to be resuced (not like go into someone house, unless the owners of the rep need the help) but like if sombody see's a snake that they need to be moved, i would gladly go round and identify the reptile, and maybe even rescue them, and try and find the original owner.

rant over =]


----------



## BeckyL

Welcome to the forum Michelle. My personal views on the RSPCA are fairly mixed and I'm not going to contribute to the discussions either way.

Hope you have success with your project and it's always nice to see someone who concerns themselves with animal welfare. I'll pop in later and have a look around your website.


----------

